# Then and now.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've started a project where I select some photographs from the local historical archives, then go and take pictures from the same location and record the changes.

This sort of thing (example)

Ladies day at the local racecourse has changed a bit.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey what a great idea.






I think I might have a go at that myself . I was thinking more about landscape rather than "ladies".


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Great idea for my wedding photos, but who to miss out


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Theatre Royal Near Hilton Road Barry closed aprox 2008

 

Image c/o Erick Williams collection.

Now Care Home


----------

